# Weird question regarding to European Delivery



## han405 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello all,

I currently own an E46 M3 and I would like to upgrade to an E92 M3 in the near future (within the next 6 months)..

I am particularly interested in the ED program.
However, I do have a weird question...

In case if I couldn't make it to Munich to pickup the car, will it be alright for a friend or family to pickup the car instead of me?

What documentations would I need to prepare for this?

I've asked around (including the dealerships) but could not get a solid, convincing answer for it..

Thanks in advance.

Cheers.
:dunno:

P.S.: I've also emailed BMW a while ago but got no responses back from them...


----------



## German Expat (Sep 29, 2006)

There was a longer discussion about this here :

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=331626

The answer to your question is no if they are not on the contract but read the thread above for all the issues around it.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

Short answer is no unless you want to add the family/friend's name on the contract at time of signing.


----------



## Bombay Jay (Mar 20, 2006)

No, you need to pick it up in person. As shown on the other thread. 

Make sure you do your ED through a board sponsor, who would know the answer to this question and many others without having to check with anyone. This will avoid any further problems and allow you to really enjoy your ED without worry.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Purchase it for tha family member and buy it when it hits the states. Risky. Better option, take the time to get it yourself and enjoy!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

han405 said:


> In case if I couldn't make it to Munich to pickup the car, will it be alright for a friend or family to pickup the car instead of me?


BMW offers a new program, U.S. delivery, which makes the whole thing much easier for you. You don't have to go to Germany, you can simply order the car and pick it up at a local dealership. Problem solved.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

JSpira said:


> BMW offers a new program, U.S. delivery, which makes the whole thing much easier for you. You don't have to go to Germany, you can simply order the car and pick it up at a local dealership. Problem solved.


Dayum what will those efficient Germans think of next. :angel:


----------



## han405 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification..

I guess I can add his name in the PO.. 
However, will it interfere with putting only my name on the car's title and registration once it is on the stateside?

thanks again..


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

han405 said:


> Thanks for the clarification..
> 
> I guess I can add his name in the PO..
> However, will it interfere with putting only my name on the car's title and registration once it is on the stateside?
> ...


You will probably find yourself with a sales tax liability and other issues if you even attempt to go this route.


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

If you can't go Munich to pick up, why bother with the hassle. Either go ED yourself later or just fly out yourself pick it up and drop off in a day, you should be able to complete it within 3 days round trip (Weekend). If you start putting friends and family on the car purchase PO, then you would have to deal with registration, loan, finance, tag, title, car insurance and much more... The money you pay to add insurance, the person name and re-trasnfer the title and that person plane ticket to Munich would probably cost more then your ED saving.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

JSpira said:


> You will probably find yourself with a sales tax liability and other issues if you even attempt to go this route.


Depends on the state. Some states do not charge additional sales tax when a car is given as a gift to a family member. In NY, I gave one of my cars to my daughter, and paid no sales tax since it was a gift to an immediate family member.


----------



## han405 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for those constructive responses most of you provided.

I recently obtained the European Delivery Department's phone number: 1-800-932-0831, and call them.

The answer to the question I got was, BMW will only accept pick-ups from the person listed in the purchase order. (due to insurance, etc.)

However, The purchase order is only used for European delivery. The person on the PO does not need to be connected to the purchaser of the car. The PO person will not dictate the name of the person (purchaser) on the registration / title of the car when it is at the stateside. 

The person on the PO must have a valid driving license, passport and a US address (who doesn't have those.) Again he does not have to be or (legally) connected to the purchaser of the car. 

In case I can't go, I could have a friend/coworker of mine's name on the PO, so he can pickup the car for me.. That way I can save a few thousand dollars. He gets to have a short vacation. 

In case you were questioning my logic, we work for an airline, so flying to Europe cost virtually nothing. 

thanks again.


----------



## DXK (Jun 1, 2007)

Will you be paying cash or taking out a loan? Who will be listed on financial documents, that is the person who will be getting ED pricing, no? Can there be different names on PO and loan / lease? I'd think not?


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

I see this thread is more than a week old, but since it was bumped, I figured I'd throw in my $0.02

Euro delivery isn't a discount program to find a loophole in, it's an experience and excuse to visit Munich and Europe! BMW reinforced this by designing the Welt to include Vehicle Delivery. That experience is why we go, and put up with lead times, and redelivery wait times. Even worse, the chance at encountering a Customs Intensive Audit?


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

Gig103 said:


> I see this thread is more than a week old, but since it was bumped, I figured I'd throw in my $0.02
> 
> Euro delivery isn't a discount program to find a loophole in, it's an experience and excuse to visit Munich and Europe! BMW reinforced this by designing the Welt to include Vehicle Delivery. That experience is why we go, and put up with lead times, and redelivery wait times. Even worse, the chance at encountering a Customs Intensive Audit?


+1

Wait time is hell.


----------



## han405 (Sep 3, 2009)

DXK said:


> Will you be paying cash or taking out a loan? Who will be listed on financial documents, that is the person who will be getting ED pricing, no? Can there be different names on PO and loan / lease? I'd think not?


I see you have a lot of guesses & speculations here...

again, the answers I got was directly from BMW European Delivery Department through their 1-800 number...

yes, it will be a cash purchase.

I explained exact what I intended to do (having a friend to pickup the car in lieu of me) to the BMW ED department via telephone, I was informed that is it perfectly OK by them, as long as I put his name on the PO.

The person over the phone told me, by putting down the name of whoever is going to pickup the car on the PO will not affect putting my own name on the registration and title when the car is in the US.

Oh i forgot, at the end of our conversation, the person said for the ED program, they don't even need to see a copy of driver's license anymore, all they need is an US address and photo copy of a valid passport..

thanks


----------



## han405 (Sep 3, 2009)

Gig103 said:


> I see this thread is more than a week old, but since it was bumped, I figured I'd throw in my $0.02
> 
> Euro delivery isn't a discount program to find a loophole in, it's an experience and excuse to visit Munich and Europe! BMW reinforced this by designing the Welt to include Vehicle Delivery. That experience is why we go, and put up with lead times, and redelivery wait times. Even worse, the chance at encountering a Customs Intensive Audit?


I value you opinion, however, i don't see it as a loophole of any kind. Especially since BMW ED department was giving me advises on how to achieve exact what I wanted to do. 
(Therefore, I can fairly assume at least that BMW doesn't think this is a loophole and didn't mind it)

This is how I see it... If I can't make it to Germany (or simply not that motivated to go to Germany), a dear friend of mine can (he's a big BMW enthusiast). 
BMW doesn't seem to care if someone else other than the purchaser of car picks up the car as long as the pick-up person's name is on the ED PO.

So, for a friend of mine to pick-up my E92 M3 and drive it around in Europe on his Honeymoon doesn't sound like a bad wedding gift. yeah? It's a win-win situation.

And yes, I realize there is going to be a relatively long waiting period for the car to arrive.. However, I somehow welcome that because it will give me a longer time to say goodbye to my 2005 E46 M3...

With regards to Customs Intensive Audit, yeah, that would suck..

Thanks.

P.S.: I originally came from Europe, so an European trip doesn't impress me all that much anymore, naturally.


----------



## DXK (Jun 1, 2007)

han405 said:


> I see you have a lot of guesses & speculations here...
> 
> again, the answers I got was directly from BMW European Delivery Department through their 1-800 number...
> 
> ...


Ok, so according to BMW, any person can pick up a car for someone else. 
So, it looks like there is a great business opportunity here: I can pick up everybody else's car. A customer goes to a dealer, initiates ED, saves $3k and have someone else pick up a car for a $1000, still saving $2000. Once this idea gets out, nobody will be paying U.S. MSRP any longer. Thanks han405!


----------



## han405 (Sep 3, 2009)

DXK said:


> Ok, so according to BMW, any person can pick up a car for someone else.
> So, it looks like there is a great business opportunity here: I can pick up everybody else's car. A customer goes to a dealer, initiates ED, saves $3k and have someone else pick up a car for a $1000, still saving $2000. Once this idea gets out, nobody will be paying U.S. MSRP any longer. Thanks han405!


haha, I don't think you can save much, if any money going to Germany just to pickup the car, think about the basic necessities (Hotel, Restaurant, Taxi, etc), especially when you have to buy plane tickets..

My case is somewhat unique...

1. I don't mind the long wait.
2. A good friend (also a BMW fan) is going to Germany for honeymoon anyways.
3. We work for an airline, so flights to Europe are practically free.
4. His fiance works at an international hotel chain, so hotels are extremely cheap for them.
5. Most importantly, I trust my friend to take care of the M3 when it is in his possession.

When you can, why not kill two or more birds with one stone. right?

Oh, I forgot to mention before, to cancel a placed ED order is a $500 fee.


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

You sound like a good friend

By the way, you shouldn't be paying for your ED more than a month before your pickup. If you cancel less than a month before, you should be paying a penalty.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I need to go on the record here - what "han405" was told is false.

BMW's position is as follows:


> The vehicle has to be registered in the U.S. to the person that picked it up in Germany.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

:stupid:


I concur what JSpira said


----------



## gesoffen (Jun 18, 2004)

Not to mention, since all vehicle registration and taxing laws are controlled be each individual state (and in some cases local) government, I would not trust BMWUSA's word on the laws regarding P.O. versus registration documentation to be a one-size-fits-all. I'm sure there are some states/locales that make this a simple process (intentionally or loophole). However, I would very carefully research that with your local motor vehicle office before attempting this. On top of that, I'd make sure your ED dealer is comfortable doing this as I'd image that most would be, at the least, uncomfortable handling such a transaction due to a whole host of issues.

Regardless, if you're determined to give it a go, I'd at least expect a few significant issues to face you when it comes to registration and tax (may cost you a few $k if you have to pay tax to "transfer" the registration).


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

This is very subjective.... I would think this will only work if he can find the BMW dealer willing to do this. Since he will be paying cash there is a chance that he can register the car in his friend name and pay for it in FULL for ED pick up. I don't think it will work if he is doing a lease or BMW financing for a thrid party pick up unless they both are in the registeration, finance, lease, and contract.


All, remember several months ago PhilipK (The Board Sponser) from South Bay BMW did an M3 Pickup in Welt with his name but the car will go back to dealer allocation for sale when it returns to the US. I think his dealer pay for the car in FULL and resell it at dealer lot when it arrive in US. 

Thanks

GOOD LUCK and keep us posted


----------



## han405 (Sep 3, 2009)

*To bring closure to this issue*

Hello all,

Hereby, I am reviving this old thread, just to bring closure to it.

I've ordered an MY2011 E92 M3 in April, with European Delivery and then Performance Center Delivery.

I had a co-worker of mine go the Munich to pick up the car in May. He's name was used in the PO that got sent to Munich, this is required mainly because of insurance requirements, I was told.

After the car arrived in BMW performance center, I went to pick-up the car in South Carolina last month. BMW performance center had no issues recognizing that I was the purchaser of the car. We went over all the transactions and paperwork (registration, title, etc.) very smoothly. (Thanks to Kelli from BMW Performance Center and my local dealership for their assistance.)

To sum it up, yes, you can have someone else (who's unrelated to you) to pick up a car for you in Munich.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

JSpira said:


> BMW offers a new program, U.S. delivery, which makes the whole thing much easier for you. You don't have to go to Germany, you can simply order the car and pick it up at a local dealership. Problem solved.


What is the actual name of that program? Smarty Pants Delivery? :rofl: Funny!


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

han405 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Hereby, I am reviving this old thread, just to bring closure to it.
> 
> ...


Please clarify: your colleague is an 'owner' on the PO on ED so he/she is still the owner for Performance Delivery. What do you mean by 'no problem recognizing' you as owner?


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow, You were lucky not to have a hitch. Hope the tax collector doesn't knock on your door for more $.
You were very fortunate to order in April and pick up in Munich in May.
Hope your luck continues on.


----------



## han405 (Sep 3, 2009)

mason said:


> Please clarify: your colleague is an 'owner' on the PO on ED so he/she is still the owner for Performance Delivery. What do you mean by 'no problem recognizing' you as owner?


You ASSUMED the 'owner' on the PO on ED has to be the owner for Performance Delivery.
YOU ARE WRONG!

I mean what i wrote. Once the ED is dropped off at the port, my co-worker's name was no longer connected to the car.

I paid for the M3, therefore, the title and registration of the car has my name, and only my name on it. Both my local dealership and the performance center recognize and understand this fact. It doesn't get simpler than that.


----------



## han405 (Sep 3, 2009)

dalekressin said:


> Wow, You were lucky not to have a hitch. Hope the tax collector doesn't knock on your door for more $.
> You were very fortunate to order in April and pick up in Munich in May.
> Hope your luck continues on.


The US (PA) Gov't doesn't care who's name is on PO for ED. Only BMW in Munich cares, because they have to get driving insurance for that person, etc. That's all.

The car is registered under my name in PA, and I paid the 7% PA tax on it. There will not be any tax related complications what so ever.

it normally takes 4 to 6 weeks before ordering and ED pick-up, so, no magic there.

So far the only unlucky part is paint chips...

Thanks


----------



## gesoffen (Jun 18, 2004)

Glad it worked out for you without any significant issues (paint chips aside)!

I would caution others who may want to try this - vehicle registration and sales tax laws are unique through every of our 50 states and even more so in the various cities/counties that have vehicle tax rights. There is no way that BMWNA ED office, BMWAG or anyone else will know all the details. To avoid any potential issues, I'd suggest doing a good bit of research of your local tax laws, registration laws, and dealer regulations to make sure you have a similar experience as the OP.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

There is a work around we learn.


----------



## Bandman (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the follow-up, han405. It's always good to hear the final outcome. Congratulations on your success!


----------



## mrdirosa (Jun 15, 2006)

Hmm...now the real question is, can I have a friend that lives in Munich go pick up the car for me and ship it back?


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Interesting addition to the knowledge base - thanks for rounding out the question for us.

Now where's your trip report?


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

DXK said:


> Ok, so according to BMW, any person can pick up a car for someone else.
> So, it looks like there is a great business opportunity here: I can pick up everybody else's car. A customer goes to a dealer, initiates ED, saves $3k and have someone else pick up a car for a $1000, still saving $2000. Once this idea gets out, nobody will be paying U.S. MSRP any longer. Thanks han405!


In Illinois if one person signed the purchase order, and then ownership was transferred to a different party 1 to 2 months later, the state of Illinois would charge sales tax on the full purchase price twice.


----------



## han405 (Sep 3, 2009)

pharding said:


> In Illinois if one person signed the purchase order, and then ownership was transferred to a different party 1 to 2 months later, the state of Illinois would charge sales tax on the full purchase price twice.


Please note, the ED purchase order is purely for BMW in Munich in Germany, I was told.

The governments in the USA doesn't even have to know about the ED purchase order paperworks.

The bottom line is, your dealership knows who's the real purchaser of the car, and that person's name will get reported to the gov't for the title and registration.


----------



## han405 (Sep 3, 2009)

mrdirosa said:


> Hmm...now the real question is, can I have a friend that lives in Munich go pick up the car for me and ship it back?


Perhaps, does that person have an US driver's license? Maybe he/she does even need to have an US driver's license.

The best way to find out is to call the BMW's ED 1-800 number and find out.

Dealerships have very little or no ideas about it and they are likely to provide false information to you.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

dalekressin said:


> Purchase it for the family member and buy it when it hits the states. Risky. Better option, take the time to get it yourself and enjoy!


If you finance the car through BMW FS they won't let you do this. It is probably the same with other lending sources. If you do this or transfer the ownership in any manner whatsoever and you are a resident of Illinois, you pay sales tax twice.


----------

